# Help WTB Phenom 720,550 Unlockable



## Mitsel (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everybody i am interested in buying what the title says. If anybody can give any help on what is the best batch  or something else that i don't know and it will help me getting the right cpu i would be thankfull Anybody sells any cpu like them can pm me but i can't send messages as i am new and he must include email for answer him back. Thanks!


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 2, 2009)

It's really just luck of the draw. Your motherboard plays an important role as well. What board are you using?


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 2, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> It's really just luck of the draw. Your motherboard plays an important role as well. What board are you using?



Thanks for the answer Ethan. Actually i am building a new budget system and i haven't bought any motherboard yet. I suppose something from Gigabyte of maybe Asrock (for first time) which is said that unlock with good chances will be my choice i guess. Any suggestion or help will be appreciated!! I am interested to buy a compo if someone wants to make any change!!!


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 2, 2009)

Mitsel i have the Phenom II 955 BE and it runs awsome on the ASUS Crosshair Formula III


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 2, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Mitsel i have the Phenom II 955 BE and it runs awsome on the ASUS Crosshair Formula III



Very performing compination indeed


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 2, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> Very performing compination indeed



Just to add i also use Dominator GT RAM not only does it look awsome but it is emensely fast 

Rest of my rig in my sig!


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 2, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Just to add i also use Dominator GT RAM not only does it look awsome but it is emensely fast
> 
> Rest of my rig in my sig!



Although i can't build something like this as it is really too much for my needs i want to ask if you got nice overclocking as it is said this goes much UP!!


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 2, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> Although i can't build something like this as it is really too much for my needs i want to ask if you got nice overclocking as it is said this goes much UP!!



Arr owell  it OC's quite nice actually ive only manage to take it to 3.5Ghz so fare but im waiting on either water cooling or a better air cooler so i can get higher but she does OC beautifully :good:


----------



## Springy182 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> Hello everybody i am interested in buying what the title says. If anybody can give any help on what is the best batch  or something else that i don't know and it will help me getting the right cpu i would be thankfull Anybody sells any cpu like them can pm me but i can't send messages as i am new and he must include email for answer him back. Thanks!



You're asking to buy a CPU in the wrong section, you need 100 posts in order to access buy/sell. Pretty sure you should come back when you have said posts.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

Springy182 said:


> You're asking to buy a CPU in the wrong section, you need 100 posts in order to access buy/sell. Pretty sure you should come back when you have said posts.



Yeap need 100 posts for entering buy/sell section but i am asking for some suggestions from owners that have succeed in unlocking all 4 cores from dual cores cpus to tell me their compo..I am going to buy a second hand compo if someones wants to sell but as i don't believe i will find anyone i am going to buy a new one and i need some suggestions. I have read it is a matter of luck but i want to get the better chances by learning as much as possible


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 3, 2009)

I would get the 720, even though I have a 550 that unlocked I was super lucky.  Plus I got it when it first came out, which is more likely to not have faulty cores.  Now that they've been out for awhile, chances of unlocking are not so good.  So get the 720, it's only not even $20 more for a guaranteed extra core.

I also recommend the board I have, it's full AM3 so you'll be needing DDR3 ram too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128397

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227495

If you want a full ATX board that supports crossfire and still uses DDR2 ram than get this one (no internal graphics though do you have a card?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2009)

87dtna said:


> I would get the 720, even though I have a 550 that unlocked I was super lucky. Plus I got it when it first came out, which is more likely to not have faulty cores. Now that they've been out for awhile, chances of unlocking are not so good. So get the 720, it's only not even $20 more for a guaranteed extra core.


 
Well I am stunned. But either way they better grab one, from what I have heard both are being discontinued the first of the year. Go figure, two of the best selling ones and they are dropping them.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

87dtna said:


> I would get the 720, even though I have a 550 that unlocked I was super lucky.  Plus I got it when it first came out, which is more likely to not have faulty cores.  Now that they've been out for awhile, chances of unlocking are not so good.  So get the 720, it's only not even $20 more for a guaranteed extra core.
> 
> I also recommend the board I have, it's full AM3 so you'll be needing DDR3 ram too.
> 
> ...



Seems like you are in my mind!!
Lately as i can't find any guaranteed working 550  (except if you want to sell me yours) 
I was thinking if i have to go on an 720 which trully costs a few more $$ but at last will have a tricore cpu if i fail to unlock the fourth core..
So your suggestion seems very wise to my ears..
Generally i was spending a lot of hours playing games at past (few years ago) but not any more.
Most of the pc that i have build was mATX as i didn't need something more..
Your suggestions on newegg i would say is what exactly i need and i do own 4gb 1333 DDR3 ram that could do the job.
Unfortunately i don't find if newegg can post to Greece where i live..


----------



## Aastii (Nov 3, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> Seems like you are in my mind!!
> Lately as i can't find any guaranteed working 550  (except if you want to sell me yours)
> I was thinking if i have to go on an 720 which trully costs a few more $$ but at last will have a tricore cpu if i fail to unlock the fourth core..
> So your suggestion seems very wise to my ears..
> ...



Newegg don't ship outside of US, so you can't buy there unfortunately.

What you said earlier about getting either Gigabit or ASRock board, ASRock are just the cheap Asus boards and aren't very good really, you would be better off going with something more solid, like, as you said, Gigabit, Asus or Foxconn


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

Aastii said:


> Newegg don't ship outside of US, so you can't buy there unfortunately.
> 
> What you said earlier about getting either Gigabit or ASRock board, ASRock are just the cheap Asus boards and aren't very good really, you would be better off going with something more solid, like, as you said, Gigabit, Asus or Foxconn



Thanks for answering Aastii
That's very dissapointing
There are some nice offers in newegg and unfortunately i don't have anybody living there to receive for me and then post it here..
Once more unlucky.
Always a fun of Gigabyte and never got dissapointed as their motherboards live reliable forever!!
Don't know why but i didn't like Asus from the beggining and Foxconn isn't very popular here..
Anyway nice prices for US ONLY


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2009)

I generally use Gigabyte, but Asus are good boards too. Used them since before the Socket 7 days. For AMD Gigabyte usually has alittle better layout. Foxconn is 50/50, they make some good board but some are just crap. They tend to make better Intel boards then AMD. 

MSI has been making some pretty good AMD boards, but I will go for a Gigabyte or Asus first. In the past I have had alot of buggie isues with MSI boards from faulty boards to some really weird laidout bios setting.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> I generally use Gigabyte, but Asus are good boards too. Used them since before the Socket 7 days. For AMD Gigabyte usually has alittle better layout. Foxconn is 50/50, they make some good board but some are just crap. They tend to make better Intel boards then AMD.
> 
> MSI has been making some pretty good AMD boards, but I will go for a Gigabyte or Asus first. In the past I have had alot of buggie isues with MSI boards from faulty boards to some really weird laidout bios setting.



Socket 7 days.....
Yes Gigabyte is very reliable!!
Zero Cool member at the trade/sell section says for an 720 that succesfully unlocks with his Asus board.
I suppose Asus must be a nice choice for my purpose..
I can't send this guy a private message to learn if he would like to send his cpu.
That would save me from seeing if i got lucky in a random buy


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2009)

If your going with AM2+ or a AM3 board, the Gigabyte GA MA790X UD4P DDR2 and GA MA790XT UD4P DDR3 are some of the best unlocking the cores. I have the GA MA790X UD4P with a 720 unlocked.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> If your going with AM2+ or a AM3 board, the Gigabyte GA MA790X UD4P DDR2 and GA MA790XT UD4P DDR3 are some of the best unlocking the cores. I have the GA MA790X UD4P with a 720 unlocked.



Thanks for information Strangehold 
I will rather go on AM3 board as i do have DDR3 Rams that need to be activated again..
Nice and not very expensive motherboard.:good:
Did you know what to buy or just lucky?
+1 720 unlocked ( I must go 720 than 550 i think).


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2009)

I build computers for customers on the side, so I tend to try alot of boards out. To save some money if your not planning on crossfire later. The GA MA770T UD3P is a good little single slot board that will unlock them. Alittle lacking in the cooling dept, but doesnt seem to be a problem, a kick butt board for the price.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> I build computers for customers on the side, so I tend to try alot of boards out. To save some money if your not planning on crossfire later. The GA MA770T UD3P is a good little single slot board that will unlock them. Alittle lacking in the cooling dept, but doesnt seem to be a problem, a kick butt board for the price.



Yes GA MA770T UD3P seems very good as i don't need crossfire and it is very budget solution as well 
I have read at PC World magazine (Greek version) that it unlockes easily the phenom.
I always change my mind last minute and i buy a motherboard with onboard VGA as i found it very good to spend just a few more euros and have VGA as well...I am thinking if it worths to buy a budget or a used VGA this time as i always wonder if the onboard compination slows so much my system..


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2009)

Good review on it
http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigabyte-ga-ma770t-ud3p-motherboard-review/

I tend to stay away from onboard unless I'm going for a lowerend system without a card. Onboard boards tend to be on the little cheaper made. Most just have a 5 phase power setup and use lowerend mosfets. That GA MA770T UD3P has a 10 phase power set up, Newer Low (RDS) on mosfets, 2 oz. copper PCB, all solid caps. and a dual bios.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Good review on it
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigabyte-ga-ma770t-ud3p-motherboard-review/
> 
> I tend to stay away from onboard unless I'm going for a lowerend system without a card. Onboard boards tend to be on the little cheaper made. Most just have a 5 phase power setup and use lowerend mosfets. That GA MA770T UD3P has a 10 phase power set up, Newer Low (RDS) on mosfets, 2 oz. copper PCB, all solid caps. and a dual bios.



Excellent Review!
Yes i believe this is my motherboard.In US costs nothing here it is a little bit more expensive but it seems it worths every cent of it's money.
99% Sure i will get this one and i will check sales sections to see if can get it even a little less.
Thanks!!!


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 3, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with ASrock boards, I've had 3 of them and liked everyone a lot.  In fact I like the utilities on the ASrock more than the Asus and even gigabyte.  The ASrock Bios was the easiest to navigate and change settings IMO.


I may be willing to sell my 550, for the right price and/or trades.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

87dtna said:


> There's nothing wrong with ASrock boards, I've had 3 of them and liked everyone a lot.  In fact I like the utilities on the ASrock more than the Asus and even gigabyte.  The ASrock Bios was the easiest to navigate and change settings IMO.
> 
> 
> I may be willing to sell my 550, for the right price and/or trades.




I have a friend that is stuck with Asrock and he has said pretty good words for their mobos. That's why i was considering try their mobos as well!
I don't think that anyone else can beat their prices as they are very cheap!
I don't know if i can answer in pm as i am new member so if you want to sell your 550 i am interested. Email me at mike.f1@windowslive.com or add me at msn.Thanks!


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 3, 2009)

You should be able to send me a pm...no?  I'm not really sure I'd be wanting to ship to greece though (thats where you said you're at right?)

ASRock is the best bang for the buck as far as quality vs price.  Decent quality for a good price.  I'm not saying they are top of the line or anything like the higher end gigabyte and Asus boards, but yeah just good bang for the buck.  I would take ASRock anyday over ECS, jetway, or even foxconn.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 3, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> I generally use Gigabyte, but Asus are good boards too. Used them since before the Socket 7 days. For AMD Gigabyte usually has alittle better layout. Foxconn is 50/50, they make some good board but some are just crap. They tend to make better Intel boards then AMD.
> 
> MSI has been making some pretty good AMD boards, but I will go for a Gigabyte or Asus first. In the past I have had alot of buggie isues with MSI boards from faulty boards to some really weird laidout bios setting.


+1, My first build was a socket 7 on an asus board.

Foxconn boards generally speaking are great boards for the money, more features/price than the competition, however you do have to deal with the higher likelyhood of something not working correctly or the board itself just isnt that great(as far as overclocking, etc). However, on the higher end Foxconn boards you really cant find much better for the price, a good example is the intel board the Bloodrage GTI, the newest revision has a resistor changed in it that allows pcie clock to be raised above 103, and it can run close to an evga classified as far as overclocking.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 3, 2009)

87dtna said:


> You should be able to send me a pm...no?  I'm not really sure I'd be wanting to ship to greece though (thats where you said you're at right?)
> 
> ASRock is the best bang for the buck as far as quality vs price.  Decent quality for a good price.  I'm not saying they are top of the line or anything like the higher end gigabyte and Asus boards, but yeah just good bang for the buck.  I would take ASRock anyday over ECS, jetway, or even foxconn.



All asrock motherboards are very fair priced.
Asrock M3A770DE is an interesting motherboard and very budget solution as well!!
But i don't know if it will be able to unlock..and that is very important.
I have seen many asrock motherboards supporting ACC and even write it on the box..!!
Can't send pm for sure. I believe i need 100 posts and i am very far away..
If it is possible you can email me and see what we can do.
Yes i live in Greece and i hope that you don't believe Greece is something like Nigeria or something (although i don't want to say something bad about any good Nigerian member but i refer it cause there are many examples of steals..) and generally i have bought a lot things from US (most from Ebay) and ever had any problem.
I don't believe there is something to worry about cause Hellenic Post Company (ELTA) never missed a packet.
So i will wait your message as i do want to buy it and can pay by Paypal.




bomberboysk said:


> +1, My first build was a socket 7 on an asus board.
> 
> Foxconn boards generally speaking are great boards for the money, more features/price than the competition, however you do have to deal with the higher likelyhood of something not working correctly or the board itself just isnt that great(as far as overclocking, etc). However, on the higher end Foxconn boards you really cant find much better for the price, a good example is the intel board the Bloodrage GTI, the newest revision has a resistor changed in it that allows pcie clock to be raised above 103, and it can run close to an evga classified as far as overclocking.



Foxconn solutions are very rare here and I don't know why but generally sellers in Greece doesn't support Foxconn..
Best sellers here are Gigabyte,Asus,MSI,Asrock and Ecs.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 3, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Arr owell  it OC's quite nice actually ive only manage to take it to 3.5Ghz so fare but im waiting on either water cooling or a better air cooler so i can get higher but she does OC beautifully :good:



Only 3.5ghz with the Tuniq? I imagine I could hit atleast 3.7-3.8ghz with my CM v8 and still keep temps below 50c .


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 4, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> All asrock motherboards are very fair priced.
> Asrock M3A770DE is an interesting motherboard and very budget solution as well!!
> But i don't know if it will be able to unlock..and that is very important.
> I have seen many asrock motherboards supporting ACC and even write it on the box..!!
> ...


Asrock boards are low end, they are the budget section of Asus and generally poor quality boards.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

Asrock/ PCchips/ Biostar/ Jetway/ ECS/ Powercolor/ Zotac and a few more are in the lowend bracket. I do admit Biostar and Asrock are alittle better then the others. They just tend to have cheaper PCB/ mosfets/ chokes/ Caps.

DFI used to have some pretty good boards, good overclockers too. But in the last few years they have gone down hill.

Another three good board were Abit/ SOYO and Epox. But all three have gone to the better place upstairs


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 4, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Asrock boards are low end, they are the budget section of Asus and generally poor quality boards.





StrangleHold said:


> Asrock/ PCchips/ Biostar/ Jetway/ ECS/ Powercolor/ Zotac and a few more are in the lowend bracket. I do admit Biostar and Asrock are alittle better then the others. They just tend to have cheaper PCB/ mosfets/ chokes/ Caps.




Like I said, I've had 3 ASRock boards and all 3 have been perfectly fine quality and as far as overclock I maxxed out the same on my $55 ASRock board that I did on my Gigabyte board.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Like I said, I've had 3 ASRock boards and all 3 have been perfectly fine quality and as far as overclock I maxxed out the same on my $55 ASRock board that I did on my Gigabyte board.


 
Now lets look at the difference in the best Asus and Asrock 785 board.
Asus
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR&templete=2
Asrock
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A785GXH/128M

There not even in the same ball park. 

Plus Asus makes mid range ones like the Asrock for close to the same price. So whats really the point in buying a Asrock. Asus just has Asrock to make mid to lowend boards, because there are tons of people that gobble up the 50/60 bucks boards and they dont want the Asus name on them.

But like I said Asrock and Biostar are the better of mid to lowerend boards bunch.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 4, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Asus
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR&



I love mine

Runs my 955BE great


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

g25racer said:


> I love mine
> 
> Runs my 955BE great


 
Good board. 10 phase power setup, all solid caps. high quality chokes, newer mosfets. 

The only thing I dont like about it is where the SATA ports are. Should be at the bottom edge closer to where the harddrives are instead of above the PCIe X16 slots.


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 4, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Now lets look at the difference in the best Asus and Asrock 785 board.
> Asus
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR&templete=2
> Asrock
> ...



Wrong.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157167


That asus board only does 4x in crossfire you know.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 4, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157167
> 
> ...



So does the Asrock

The next version up of the asus is this one: http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm

That does dual x8


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 4, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Good board. 10 phase power setup, all solid caps. high quality chokes, newer mosfets.
> 
> The only thing I dont like about it is where the SATA ports are. Should be at the bottom edge closer to where the harddrives are instead of above the PCIe X16 slots.



I agree!! You think I am going to run into problems when the time comes for a 5850? What ways are around this?


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys i made my choice and i left it all in luck.
I purchased a 720 from Ebay as i couldn't wait anymore..
I believe i made a mistake as it took a little high and now i am thinking at newegg was 112$ new and with cooler..but unfortunately i couldn't buy from it as it doesn't send international.
Especially the Gigabyte mobo with just 69$ is a sin and even if i pay 15$ for shipping will be much better than buy it from here!!!!
But i can't cause no relatives or any friend Living in US..Unfortunately!
Well as for the Cpu, I didn't ask anything about batch numbers and things like that and i hope i will be lucky!!!
Now i must purchase my mobo and i haven't decided.
Gigabyte or the Asrock?
Both seem to have same features but Asrock is cheaper.
From the other hand you all agree that Gigabyte is better quality than Asrock..
So i need an energy saving mobo,don't need super overclocking and with good chances unlocking my cpu.
I do hope that i will be able to unlock and be stable!!!!


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 4, 2009)

g25racer said:


> So does the Asrock
> 
> The next version up of the asus is this one: http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm
> 
> That does dual x8



Open your eyes man.  The ASRock board has THREE 16x slots.  16x/8x/4x.  If just 2 is in crossfire it's 8x.  If you run 3 way THEN it's only 4x.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 4, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Open your eyes man.  The ASRock board has THREE 16x slots.  16x/8x/4x.  If just 2 is in crossfire it's 8x.  If you run 3 way THEN it's only 4x.



You didn't communicate with a price to see if i could buy...still may be interested if my new buy doesn't unlock..


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh sorry....yeah I thought about it more and kinda decided against it since it's the best CPU I have.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 4, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Oh sorry....yeah I thought about it more and kinda decided against it since it's the best CPU I have.




I was sure that you wouldn't change it as if it works as quad and at 3,8 it's an excellent performance!
I do hope that i will get lucky in my purchase 
I hope it won't be hard to unlock and to get stable as i don't know how to chance voltage and things like that....
Nobody reffered though what would be a good batch and things like that..
I can't wait to see if i got lucky!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157167
> 
> ...


 


87dtna said:


> Open your eyes man. The ASRock board has THREE 16x slots. 16x/8x/4x. If just 2 is in crossfire it's 8x. If you run 3 way THEN it's only 4x.


 
Dont fall for that Asrock game. The only thing they did was split up the first PCIe X16 slot with a old Switch board, other then that there is no difference in the PCIe lanes on the boards. A 785 only allows 16 PCIe lanes for graphics, you cant run tri crossfire with it. The other slot runs off the southbridge. The board power set up cant even power two cards and they slaped a 4 pin molex power connector on it to make up for it if you use two cards. Its still just a 5 phase power setup with lowerend mosfets and chokes. Other than having solid caps the board is no better then the rest of Asrock boards. There is no way I would pay 100 bucks for that board. The Asus board is better hands down.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

Mitsel said:


> Nobody reffered though what would be a good batch and things like that..
> I can't wait to see if i got lucky!!


 
The batch numbers only matter when they were first released. The fist batch numbers have already been bought up. Its just a hit and miss thing now. Between the 550 and 720, get the 720. If they dont unlock atleast you have a tri core.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 4, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> The batch numbers only matter when they were first released. The fist batch numbers have already been bought up. Its just a hit and miss thing now. Between the 550 and 720, get the 720. If they dont unlock atleast you have a tri core.



Yeah finally i changed my mind about 550 and got 720.
I didn't want to go with a dual core in case of non unlocking..
I purchased a used 720 for 100$ and if everything goes bad ( i hope not ) i will have a tricore..
I don't know what would be the best mobo?
Asrock 770 series or the Gigabyte 770?


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 4, 2009)

The Gigabyte. A better quality board. To unlock it on the Gigabyte set the ACC in the bios to Hybird and set all cores to auto or all.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 5, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Open your eyes man.  The ASRock board has THREE 16x slots.  16x/8x/4x.  If just 2 is in crossfire it's 8x.  If you run 3 way THEN it's only 4x.


Doesnt matter...20 lanes is 20 lanes no matter how you split it up(Whether it be x16, x4 or x8,x8,x4)Plus if you are going crossfire you wouldnt want to go with a 785 chipset in the first place(its more or less just a 770 chipset with integrated graphics anyhow)

Also, ASrock is the low end sector of asus, Asus wouldn't use their low end sector to compete against themselves.


StrangleHold said:


> The Gigabyte. A better quality board. To unlock it on the Gigabyte set the ACC in the bios to Hybird and set all cores to auto or all.


+1


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 5, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Doesnt matter...20 lanes is 20 lanes no matter how you split it up(Whether it be x16, x4 or x8,x8,x4)Plus if you are going crossfire you wouldnt want to go with a 785 chipset in the first place(its more or less just a 770 chipset with integrated graphics anyhow)
> 
> Also, ASrock is the low end sector of asus, Asus wouldn't use their low end sector to compete against themselves.



  The asus board you linked too had one 16x and one 4x.  With crossfire it would only be 4x/4x.  The ASRock I linked too had 16x/8x/4x, thats 28 lanes VS 20.  Crossfire is 8x/8x.  The Asus board only has 2 slots.

The highest end ASRock is way better than the lowest end Asus.  It's not competing, just increasing sales for those who don't know.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 5, 2009)

87dtna said:


> The asus board you linked too had one 16x and one 4x. With crossfire it would only be 4x/4x. The ASRock I linked too had 16x/8x/4x, thats 28 lanes VS 20. Crossfire is 8x/8x. The Asus board only has 2 slots.


 
Your wrong on both accounts.

A 785 chipset only allows 16 PCIe lanes for Graphics.

The Asrock puts a Switch board for Switching 8 lanes to the second slot. If you have the switch board turned to 16 lanes for the main slot the second slot is dead. Which gives it CrossfireX support. But not Tri C/F. The third slot gets its 4 lanes from the southbridge and cant be used as a third slot for Tri C/F.

Lastly it’s down to expansion slots and the additional chipsets the board uses. Thanks to the 785G's CrossFireX support, ASRock has taken advantage of this and included a total of three PCIe x16 slots. 785G only has 16 lanes for graphics, so you either have a single x16 slot or 2 x8 slots for CrossFireX mode. (The last x16 slot is simply an x4 slot running off the Southbridge). 
ASRock has been given a black mark also on its implementation of CrossFireX switching. Many other companies use digital switches to switch the PCI Express lanes, ASRock has gone and used a switch over paddle card, similar to the ones used when SLI was first released. This makes setting up CrossFireX a bit more of an effort if you already have one card installed. You have to take this video card out, switch the paddle around, reinstall that video card and then install the second video card... annoying to say the least.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/29...otherboard_mainstream_785g_tested/index3.html 



The Asus has a main X16 slot. It doesnt need a old switch board, it electronically switches 8 lanes to the second slot if its occupied. 

2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 , support ATI CrossFireX™ technology (at one x16 or dual x8 link)

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm

In CrossfireX both boards run in 8X/8X.


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 5, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> The Asus has a main X16 slot. It doesnt need a old switch board, it electronically switches 8 lanes to the second slot if its occupied.
> 
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 , support ATI CrossFireX™ technology (at one x16 or dual x8 link)
> 
> ...




It says right on ASrock's site that the board does 3 way crossfire.


You also linked to a different and more expensive board than he did.  It's even a 790x chipset not 785g.

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR&templete=2

Here's the one he linked too.  Crossfire on that board is 4x/4x.  

Here's a like priced ASrock board ($5 cheaper actually)

http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Model=M3A785GXH/128M


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 5, 2009)

spam


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 5, 2009)

87dtna said:


> It says right on ASrock's site that the board does 3 way crossfire.
> 
> 
> You also linked to a different and more expensive board than he did. It's even a 790x chipset not 785g.
> ...


 
The boards I linked to in my first post had nothing to do with C/F. It was the quality of the boards.

Somebody else brought up a link to the other Asus board.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-785g-motherboard,2441-3.html
This Review does say the Asrock can be run in Tri C/F at 8x/8x/4x. But who in their right mind would pay for three cards to run in 8/8/4. its a gimmick.

I,m talking about the quality of the boards, not the little extra bells/flashing lights. 

Which do you think would be better? To add a X4 slot or put a better 10 phase power setup on the board. I wonder which one is cheaper to do, Hum! 

Would you rather have a ash tray that played music when opened and a air freshener on your rear view mirror. Or a better engine in your car?


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 5, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> The boards I linked to in my first post had nothing to do with C/F. It was the quality of the boards.
> 
> Somebody else brought up a link to the other Asus board.




I know, but the topic of posting was about comparing the best 785g board both asus and ASrock had to offer.   In post 51 I quoted the board you linked too, not even being a 785g board.  
BTW, I can't overclock any CPU I have better on my gigabyte board that I did with my $55 asrock board.  They both hit walls at the same clocks.

Then you say all this crap about the third 16x slot on the ASRock and how I'm wrong that it's not for 3 way, when it says 3 way Xfire right on asrocks website.  So whatever.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 5, 2009)

87dtna said:


> I know, but the topic of posting was about comparing the best 785g board both asus and ASrock had to offer. In post 51 I quoted the board you linked too, not even being a 785g board.
> BTW, I can't overclock any CPU I have better on my gigabyte board that I did with my $55 asrock board. They both hit walls at the same clocks.
> 
> Then you say all this crap about the third 16x slot on the ASRock and how I'm wrong that it's not for 3 way, when it says 3 way Xfire right on asrocks website. So whatever.


 
I was talking about the two boards I linked to in post 33. In post 36 you said wrong because of the crossfire of the Asrock board. My point didnt having anything to do with if a board could do C/F or not, its the build quality of the boards.

In post 37 g25racer gave a link to the 790 asus board.

In post 49 you said the Asrock was 16/8/4.(28) lanes. In C/F the board would run 8/8/4 (20) lanes. The first two slots share lanes, the 3rd. slot gets 4 lanes from the southbridge.

The Asus has a Stand alone X16 slot. The second slot get 4 lanes from the southbridge just like the 3rd. slot on the Asrock. In C/F the Asus is 16/4 for a total of (20) lanes.

In post 53 I said I found another review that said the Asrock could do Tri C/F.

My point in all this has nothing to do with if a board can do C/F or not, which seems to be pulled that way to distract from the point. I would not buy either board for the C/F.

My point is the quality of the boards. Asrock uses lower quality PCBs and components .


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 5, 2009)

OK.  I missed that you said in post 53 about the 3 way CF my bad.

I understand your point, but my experience with ASRock boards has been very good.  And as I've stated a few times now, I have not been able to overclock on my gigabyte board any better with any CPU I have more than I could with the $55 ASrock board I used to have.
This one-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157149

And I've owned a couple other very low end ASRock boards.  I just sold an N61p-s board which is a $45 board, which overclocked better BTW than the M4A78 Asus board (and $85 board) I have in my backup rig.  But that ASrock board only has 2 memory slots and only 1000 mhz hyper transport.


----------



## Mitsel (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok guys i have find someone that sells an Asus and an Asrock motherboard.
Asus M4A785TD-V Evo or M3A790GMH/128M?
The question is which one you believe it is better for me to buy (the difference in price is 5 euro costs more the Asrock,this is not a problem of course).
I want you to consider that i need the one that has better performance onboard graphics,maybe a little overclocking and of course possibility of unlocking..
Any other suggestion or whatever letting me know.
I need your answers!!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 6, 2009)

I would go with a gigabyte board honestly.  I don't like the way Asus' Bios works.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 6, 2009)

Gigabyte b/c it has newer chipset. Better oc'ing and unlocking capabilities.


----------



## moneymoguls (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a AMD Phenom II X2 550 on a Asus M4A785TD-V EVO motherboard. The motherboard came with overclocking software that can overclock while in windows. It is awesome.

I highly recommend Asus.


----------

